# Who makes that ladder rack that flips down?



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

You ever seen those?
It goes on top on the van/truck
But you unlock it and the part with the ladder sort of flips down over the side so you can get to it easier?

Anyone here know who makes them?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

http://www.weatherguard.com/van_storage_equipment/view_products.php?subcat_id=31


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Sweet
Thanks Rich
:arabia:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmmm...no price list
But there's a dealer 1.5 hours away
I'll have to call them and find out what's up
Thanks Man!


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

No probs buddy...I'm assuming they are quite pricey in comparison to the traditional set up, but we all know that convenience is priceless

...I'm guessing at least $600


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised

There's a dealer in Smithfield RI too....
That might be more convenient for me, if not technically a few more miles away than the other one
That's north of 95 right?
That might work out better

..but first I'll have to find out how much

Maybe I should start a betting pool
or a The Price Is Right game


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I bid $1080.00 Bob.


----------



## FHI Decks & Windows (Apr 18, 2007)

slickshift said:


> I wouldn't be surprised
> 
> There's a dealer in Smithfield RI too....
> That might be more convenient for me, if not technically a few more miles away than the other one
> ...


If you find out the price I can swing by and take a look I am in that area a couple of days a week. I need something for my trailer and I dont feel like using a ladder to retrieve my ladders! Somewhere someone makes a swing down thing that holds a break (the device that bends the metal for around windows and doors).


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

I hope Bob got her number for the after party


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I bid $1080.00 Bob.


< cue horn sound > HORNS: Wah-wah-waaaaaaaahhhhhh

Oh Nooo....Sorry PWG, you went over









The actual retail price from the place in Smithfield is....





$1001


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

so...you gonna get 'um John?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

....I don't think that's in the budget right now

I was kinda hopin' they'd be a bit less

-not that they aren't worth it, I just thought if they were more than the regular ones, they might be worth it for me to invest in...even if it meant waiting and saving up a bit

More than double....uhhhh.....I'll have to think about that...


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

just pimp out rosie

 

um....wait, you'd still be broke


----------

